# GSD pedigree



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

Can anyone provide me with some feedback on this pedigree?
I have a 7 month. old bitch out of this combination.
Thanks a bunch.

www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/para.utkoma?fadir=394329&modir=593980


----------



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

That,s the wrong pedigree, I'll try again


----------



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

The sire is correct but the dam should be : Bagira Von Rohnsaler Bach, can't seem to link it, can anyone help?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Here you go, I think this is it:

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/para.utkoma?fadir=394329&modir=503980


----------



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you very much Susan. Do you know anything about these lines? I have been involved with Malinois for a number of years and the Gsd lines are not my strong suit, like to learn more.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Baghira has been bred to a number of good dogs, Quincy Waldwinkel, Sid Haus Pixner, etc.

Here's a video of her with her pups, father Quincy Waldwinkel:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zavrSHzOSM

OMG, there's an albino in the litter :-&


----------



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

She's very stable, her daughter that I have seems to be that way as well...encouraging. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Okay, the albino comment sucked me right in. Gorgeous chunky bunky puppies. Baghira is a great mom.

T


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Proberbly a question that should have been asked prior to actually buying the dog/puppy.


----------



## Robin Van Hecke (Sep 7, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Proberbly a question that should have been asked prior to actually buying the dog/puppy.


Hi Christopher, I wasn't really looking for validation of my pick, it was a nice litter and I liked Bagira. I was looking for insight into what I might expect as the dog matures such as certain traits that these lines produce.Right now I'm seeing good prey drive ( not Malinois like tho) confidence and what I perceive as a thinking dog. I am not doing much with the dog right now because I decided that I want to bring as natural a dog as possible onto the field when it comes time to do the protection work, in other words, the old fashioned way. That's the reason I was looking for feedback.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Robin Van Hecke said:


> Hi Christopher, I wasn't really looking for validation of my pick, it was a nice litter and I liked Bagira. I was looking for insight into what I might expect as the dog matures such as certain traits that these lines produce.Right now I'm seeing good prey drive ( not Malinois like tho) confidence and what I perceive as a thinking dog. I am not doing much with the dog right now because I decided that I want to bring as natural a dog as possible onto the field when it comes time to do the protection work, in other words, the old fashioned way. That's the reason I was looking for feedback.


 
Hope you share any video of her as well as what she's like to live with.

Terrasita


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

looks like a decent pedigree plenty of good dogs in there and tom is second gen


----------



## susan jones (Oct 15, 2008)

You have a great dog!!!!


----------

